# Heartbreaker Shed Antler



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I found this dandy and from the amount of squirrel damage I'm thinking it's last years shed what a heartbreaker it's mainbeam is 27in 14in G2 with 5


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Looks more like a mule deer than a whitetail because of the size and split G2.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That looks like a shed from this year.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

supercanoe said:


> That looks like a shed from this year.


 The G3 is barely attached the whole backside heavily damaged the last 8inches of mainbeam is barely attached seems like way too much damage for a fresh one


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, looks like too much chew damage for a fresh shed. I figure it couldn't have been on the ground very long, no more than a month.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

The color makes me think its this yrs also ....Squirrel can do a lot of damage in a short time . Dandy tho regardless


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

With the mild winter, the squirrel would have had easy access...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think this yr also it wouldve been bleached out more if it was last yrs


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on your find. if your hunting the area where you found the shed good luck on getting him in your sights.
sherman


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I accidentally left my rattling antlers at camp this fall on the picnic table and the very next weekend they were chewed like you would have thought they were there for months!


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Have to agree with it being this year's shed, squirrels do a ton a damage. Found a right side 4 pt last year 2 weeks after I saw him on trail cam and the g2 and g3 were tore up. Heck of a shed though. Nice..


----------

